# Happy Thanksgiving



## Granny

Happy Thanksgiving to all.  Hope it's a great day, family, good friends, plenty of food.  For all who are traveling this weekend - be safe, be well.  I'm hitting the road in just a few minutes to be in family in Richmond.


Hugs to all.


----------



## Annie

Granny said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all.  Hope it's a great day, family, good friends, plenty of food.  For all who are traveling this weekend - be safe, be well.  I'm hitting the road in just a few minutes to be in family in Richmond.
> 
> 
> Hugs to all.



Same to you Granny, be safe and have fun!


----------



## California Girl

When you're all thinking about what you are thankful for, be thankful that you're Americans. It could be much worse, you could be European! LOL.


----------



## editec

I've got a lot to be thankful for, this year.


----------



## Blagger

California Girl said:


> When you're all thinking about what you are thankful for, be thankful that you're Americans. It could be much worse, you could be European! LOL.



If it weren't for Europeans (and the charity of native Americans), there wouldn't be a 'thanksgiving' day, you silly girl.

Anyway, enjoy your turkey, America. And don't forget to toast your mother country.


----------



## California Girl

Swagger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you're all thinking about what you are thankful for, be thankful that you're Americans. It could be much worse, you could be European! LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't for Europeans (and the charity of native Americans), there wouldn't be a 'thanksgiving' day, you silly girl.
> 
> Anyway, enjoy your turkey, America. And don't forget to toast your mother country.
Click to expand...


I will. I am of Irish descent. 

Our forebears left your God-forsaken shores in search of freedom. And still they come.   There are still more people lining up to come to America than any other nation on earth.


----------



## Blagger

Then why do you live in the UK?

And the United Kingdom is your mother country, not the Republic of Ireland, which during the establishment of the thirteen colonies was a British possession. 

I know it hurts and I understand it's a thorn in your identity, but there's no escaping the fact that America was once a crown subject. I suggest you accept it rather than object to it.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Hope everybody has a very blessed Thanksgiving and if you're really fortunate, maybe you will end up with the turkey gizzard!


----------



## editec

Bon voyage, Granny.


----------



## Samson

Swagger said:


> Then why do you live in the UK?
> 
> And the United Kingdom is your mother country, not the Republic of Ireland, which during the establishment of the thirteen colonies was a British possession.
> 
> I know it hurts and I understand it's a thorn in your identity, but there's no escaping the fact that America was once a crown subject. I suggest you accept it rather than object to it.



The original 13 colonies were British possessions.

*ahem*

You may not be aware, but there are 37 other states that were never British possessions.


----------



## Blagger

Yes, alright, Samson. Let's not let your petty facts get in the way of a good argument.

Although you have a point, it's rather debatable. Yes, it's true that after Great Britain was stabbed in the back by ungrateful colonists, it had little to do with American expansion (they were too busy sulking). But that's not what I'm trying to say. What I'm trying say is that in essence the United States has the British to thank for its inception, even in states that didn't fall under the remit of the Thirteen Colonies. Britain laid the foundations for your country by installing a form of government, system to collect taxes, enforced the law etc... Basically, we bestowed upon America the tools needed to develop a strong, expanding nation. And for that, you should be thoroughly grateful. 

I honestly think that the senate should draft in legislation that dedicates a day in each year (ideally the 5th of July) to commemorate Great Britain and the colonial endeavours it undertook in America.

That is all.

God save the Queen!


----------



## FreeSpirit

Happy Thanksgiving to you, too, Granny.

I hope you all have a wonderful day of food, family, and fun!


----------



## Wicked Jester

Swagger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you're all thinking about what you are thankful for, be thankful that you're Americans. It could be much worse, you could be European! LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't for Europeans (and the charity of native Americans), there wouldn't be a 'thanksgiving' day, you silly girl.
> 
> Anyway, enjoy your turkey, America. And don't forget to toast your mother country.
Click to expand...

No problem!.......I'll definitely be toasting my mother country.....The United States Of America!

Best damn country in this entire worlds history!


----------



## shintao

California Girl said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you're all thinking about what you are thankful for, be thankful that you're Americans. It could be much worse, you could be European! LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't for Europeans (and the charity of native Americans), there wouldn't be a 'thanksgiving' day, you silly girl.
> 
> Anyway, enjoy your turkey, America. And don't forget to toast your mother country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will. I am of Irish descent.
> 
> Our forebears left your God-forsaken shores in search of freedom. And still they come.  *There are still more people lining up to come to America than any other nation on earth*.
Click to expand...


There you go lying again. More people go to Canada. Pass the gravy please,... to add a little to Thanksgiving, here is a video.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUQZ_MEfw2M&feature=pyv&ad=6839317557&kw=thanksgiving[/ame]

I am wondering why...........How come every holiday has a mass offerring of music except Thanksgiving? Songs at Easter, xmas, halloween, but..........  So I started a song for Thanksgiving. Sing along and teach it to your guests!!!!

Chop, chop, chop,
Chop, chop, chop,
It's Turkey time in the city.

Grab a wing, giblet dressing,
Dinner is served at 5:30.

Hear them gobbling, see them running,
without any heads on their shoulders.
Watch them hiding, from the knifing.
It's Turkey time in the city.

chop, chop, chop,
chop, chop, chop
It's turkey time in the city

Stuff the dressing, tie up the mess end.
Stick that bad boy in the oven.
And seat all the people around the table.

Give them cranberrys, and glazed cherrys,
with pickles and olives.
Get them all drooling for the turkey.

chop, chop, chop,
chop, chop, chop,
It's Turkey time in the city.


----------



## Kat

Wishing everyone a


----------



## Wicked Jester

shintao said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't for Europeans (and the charity of native Americans), there wouldn't be a 'thanksgiving' day, you silly girl.
> 
> Anyway, enjoy your turkey, America. And don't forget to toast your mother country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will. I am of Irish descent.
> 
> Our forebears left your God-forsaken shores in search of freedom. And still they come.  *There are still more people lining up to come to America than any other nation on earth*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go lying again. More people go to Canada. Pass the gravy please,... to add a little to Thanksgiving, here is a video.
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUQZ_MEfw2M&feature=pyv&ad=6839317557&kw=thanksgiving[/ame]
> 
> I am wondering why...........How come every holiday has a mass offerring of music except Thanksgiving? Songs at Easter, xmas, halloween, but..........  So I started a song for Thanksgiving. Sing along and teach it to your guests!!!!
> 
> Chop, chop, chop,
> Chop, chop, chop,
> It's Turkey time in the city.
> 
> Grab a wing, giblet dressing,
> Dinner is served at 5:30.
> 
> Hear them gobbling, see them running,
> without any heads on their shoulders.
> Watch them hiding, from the knifing.
> It's Turkey time in the city.
> 
> chop, chop, chop,
> chop, chop, chop
> It's turkey time in the city
> 
> Stuff the dressing, tie up the mess end.
> Stick that bad boy in the oven.
> And seat all the people around the table.
> 
> Give them cranberrys, and glazed cherrys,
> with pickles and olives.
> Get them all drooling for the turkey.
> 
> chop, chop, chop,
> chop, chop, chop,
> It's Turkey time in the city.
Click to expand...

Well, that was fucking stupid!


----------



## shintao

Wicked Jester said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will. I am of Irish descent.
> 
> Our forebears left your God-forsaken shores in search of freedom. And still they come.  *There are still more people lining up to come to America than any other nation on earth*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go lying again. More people go to Canada. Pass the gravy please,... to add a little to Thanksgiving, here is a video.
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUQZ_MEfw2M&feature=pyv&ad=6839317557&kw=thanksgiving[/ame]
> 
> I am wondering why...........How come every holiday has a mass offerring of music except Thanksgiving? Songs at Easter, xmas, halloween, but..........  So I started a song for Thanksgiving. Sing along and teach it to your guests!!!!
> 
> Chop, chop, chop,
> Chop, chop, chop,
> It's Turkey time in the city.
> 
> Grab a wing, giblet dressing,
> Dinner is served at 5:30.
> 
> Hear them gobbling, see them running,
> without any heads on their shoulders.
> Watch them hiding, from the knifing.
> It's Turkey time in the city.
> 
> chop, chop, chop,
> chop, chop, chop
> It's turkey time in the city
> 
> Stuff the dressing, tie up the mess end.
> Stick that bad boy in the oven.
> And seat all the people around the table.
> 
> Give them cranberrys, and glazed cherrys,
> with pickles and olives.
> Get them all drooling for the turkey.
> 
> chop, chop, chop,
> chop, chop, chop,
> It's Turkey time in the city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that was fucking stupid!
Click to expand...


Oh, the good humor man arrived.

Because the depression is expected to continue through next Thanksgiving, and TSA perverts will still be stalking the airports, I am pushing for "Turkey Exchange Day." It will save you  gas, a tickled ass, and time. Next year you will exchange thanksgiving dinner with a family you do not know in your own city. They in turn will tell their obnoxious uncle to stay home, as he should expect relatives that were headed to your house. And in this manner, more brotherly love will spread through America. You can be home in time to watch the game on television, and not put up with your dreadful relatives.


----------



## Kat

hmmm wondering if this thread could possibly be kept nice with no flaming...think?


----------



## shintao

Kat said:


> hmmm wondering if this thread could possibly be kept nice with no flaming...think?



I doubt it Kat. You seem pretty young. listen to a Johnny Cash song called Bad News. That about explains it.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cDT2XsGgL0[/ame]

Hope you and yours will be together for the holidays. So many families are broken up you have to make 3-4 stops to see everybody and make sure you don't offend someone. Get out the socker-boppers. 

I would just as soon have a non-traditional dinner this year, like a Mexican or Italian feed, a good thick steak & potato. Instead my ladies are dragging me off to a T-Dinner, wherein half the guests start leaving as soon as dinner is over, and the other half stay and get plastered. I am bringing a dozen MC pies & a bottle of wine for the hostess........... At least it is local, so should have a safe holiday.

And how about you? Were you elected to bring something for dinner, or is this the year everybody bring cranberrys?


----------



## Kat

shintao said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm wondering if this thread could possibly be kept nice with no flaming...think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it Kat.* You seem pretty young*. listen to a Johnny Cash song called Bad News. That about explains it.
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cDT2XsGgL0[/ame]
> 
> Hope you and yours will be together for the holidays. So many families are broken up you have to make 3-4 stops to see everybody and make sure you don't offend someone. Get out the socker-boppers.
> 
> I would just as soon have a non-traditional dinner this year, like a Mexican or Italian feed, a good thick steak & potato. Instead my ladies are dragging me off to a T-Dinner, wherein half the guests start leaving as soon as dinner is over, and the other half stay and get plastered. I am bringing a dozen MC pies & a bottle of wine for the hostess........... At least it is local, so should have a safe holiday.
> 
> And how about you? Were you elected to bring something for dinner, or is this the year everybody bring cranberrys?
Click to expand...



I am going to take that as a compliment! 
[SIZE="-8"]
I don't know how young pretty young is.. lol[/SIZE]


----------



## Wicked Jester

shintao said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm wondering if this thread could possibly be kept nice with no flaming...think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it Kat. You seem pretty young. listen to a Johnny Cash song called Bad News. That about explains it.
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cDT2XsGgL0[/ame]
> 
> Hope you and yours will be together for the holidays. So many families are broken up you have to make 3-4 stops to see everybody and make sure you don't offend someone. Get out the socker-boppers.
> 
> I would just as soon have a non-traditional dinner this year, like a Mexican or Italian feed, a good thick steak & potato. Instead my ladies are dragging me off to a T-Dinner, wherein half the guests start leaving as soon as dinner is over, and the other half stay and get plastered. I am bringing a dozen MC pies & a bottle of wine for the hostess........... At least it is local, so should have a safe holiday.
> 
> And how about you? Were you elected to bring something for dinner, or is this the year everybody bring cranberrys?
Click to expand...

I'm actually making my braised short ribs in a merlot demi sauce this year.....It's the dish that put my restaurant on the map....Definitely going non-traditional for the simple fact that I don't feel like dealing with turkey for thirty people this year...I am making turkey breasts for the kids though.


----------



## saltshaker

To put things back on track: THANK YOU Granny and Happy Thanksgiving to you.

Now to take things off track again: Concerening Our NATIVE AMERICAN Brothers and Sisters: No such thing. They came here from somewhere else just like the rest of us. They just got here first.


----------



## Annie

shintao said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm wondering if this thread could possibly be kept nice with no flaming...think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it Kat. You seem pretty young. listen to a Johnny Cash song called Bad News. That about explains it.
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cDT2XsGgL0[/ame]
> 
> Hope you and yours will be together for the holidays. So many families are broken up you have to make 3-4 stops to see everybody and make sure you don't offend someone. Get out the socker-boppers.
> 
> I would just as soon have a non-traditional dinner this year, like a Mexican or Italian feed, a good thick steak & potato. Instead my ladies are dragging me off to a T-Dinner, wherein half the guests start leaving as soon as dinner is over, and the other half stay and get plastered. I am bringing a dozen MC pies & a bottle of wine for the hostess........... At least it is local, so should have a safe holiday.
> 
> And how about you? Were you elected to bring something for dinner, or is this the year everybody bring cranberrys?
Click to expand...


Coming from a big Irish family, I was always surprised that Thanksgiving was the one holiday drinking was kept down. They'd have a drink before dinner, wine with, then switch to coffee. Maybe it just seemed better, cause of all the food?

Christmas now? Oh boy! So often had 20 people for breakfast!


----------



## goldcatt

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone! Which reminds me, I should probably get started on the pies.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Hope everybody has a real nice Thanksgiving.  Happy Thanksgiving to one and all...


----------



## High_Gravity

Happy Thanksgiving everyone, I can't wait to start cooking all this delicious food tomorrow.


----------



## Granny

Granny arrived safely, but not before Granny lost her bearings.  You do the same stuff year after year and nothing changes - you don't even have to think about it.  Got to the state line at Bristol, TN/VA ... and there was a Speed Limit 70 sign.  "What?  That can't be right - where the hell am I?"  I decided it had to be a joke - the speed limit is 65 in VA - and I was not about to get off 65 until I saw another sign.  I'd say within the first 5 miles I saw two more Speed Limit 70 signs.  I sped up, but I'll tell you, I was uncomfortable for several more miles before I calmed down my serves and decided that VA really had changed its speed limit.

I'm such a doofus sometimes.  But the VA State Police and all the county mounties are very active on a good stretch of I-81 and I don't want any tickets.  Hell, my daughter got a ticket one mile away from the state line in the middle of the night (and she was a passenger).  It had been raining and she flipped a cigarette out her window and a state police officer pulled her "what the hell did I do wrong" husband over and gave HER the ticket for littering.  She hasn't thrown any butts out since.  She drove about 5 hours (one way) on the court date to plead her case on the ticket.  LOL - the judge was shocked - but he told her that technically she had littered but then dismissed the charge.


----------



## Jeremy




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## shintao

Kat said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm wondering if this thread could possibly be kept nice with no flaming...think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it Kat.* You seem pretty young*. listen to a Johnny Cash song called Bad News. That about explains it.
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cDT2XsGgL0[/ame]
> 
> Hope you and yours will be together for the holidays. So many families are broken up you have to make 3-4 stops to see everybody and make sure you don't offend someone. Get out the socker-boppers.
> 
> I would just as soon have a non-traditional dinner this year, like a Mexican or Italian feed, a good thick steak & potato. Instead my ladies are dragging me off to a T-Dinner, wherein half the guests start leaving as soon as dinner is over, and the other half stay and get plastered. I am bringing a dozen MC pies & a bottle of wine for the hostess........... At least it is local, so should have a safe holiday.
> 
> And how about you? Were you elected to bring something for dinner, or is this the year everybody bring cranberrys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to take that as a compliment!
> [SIZE="-8"]
> I don't know how young pretty young is.. lol[/SIZE]
Click to expand...


Yes, indeed it was meant as a compliment. Pretty is kinda spread all over when the heart has a lot to give.


----------



## shintao

I must admit, Thanksgiving went very well, it was the after TG Day that went sour. A couple of thieves attempted to break into a friends house who was gone, and a neighbor saw them and they ran them off before they could get into the house, but not before they broke out two windows. So I suspect the rest of the neighborhood will have a pleasant line of holidays through the rest of the season. Just the odds of occurrances.

The breakin attempt occurred about 6:00, just to show how brave these these crooks are getting. When they carjacked & kidnapped my lady it was 10:30 in the day time. These crooks are going desperate, so pick up your security people.


----------



## California Girl

Swagger said:


> Then why do you live in the UK?
> 
> And the United Kingdom is your mother country, not the Republic of Ireland, which during the establishment of the thirteen colonies was a British possession.
> 
> I know it hurts and I understand it's a thorn in your identity, but there's no escaping the fact that America was once a crown subject. I suggest you accept it rather than object to it.



My 'Mother Country' is the United States of America. I am of Irish descent. I see no reason to identify with the UK, other than it is my current resident country. 

And.... we kicked y'all out of our country.... I suggest you accept that. You lost. We won. Game over.


----------



## Samson

Swagger said:


> Yes, alright, Samson. Let's not let your petty facts get in the way of a good argument.
> 
> Although you have a point, it's rather debatable. Yes, it's true that after Great Britain was stabbed in the back by ungrateful colonists, it had little to do with American expansion (they were too busy sulking). But that's not what I'm trying to say. What I'm trying say is that in essence the United States has the British to thank for its inception, even in states that didn't fall under the remit of the Thirteen Colonies. Britain laid the foundations for your country by installing a form of government, system to collect taxes, enforced the law etc... Basically, we bestowed upon America the tools needed to develop a strong, expanding nation. And for that, you should be thoroughly grateful.
> 
> I honestly think that the senate should draft in legislation that dedicates a day in each year (ideally the 5th of July) to commemorate Great Britain and the colonial endeavours it undertook in America.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> God save the Queen!



Of course, Britain's form of government, taxes, judicial system, etc., wouldn't exist without 400 years of Roman occupation, Angle and Saxon Invasion, and Norman Rule.



Hail Caesar!!


----------



## Blagger

California Girl said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do you live in the UK?
> 
> And the United Kingdom is your mother country, not the Republic of Ireland, which during the establishment of the thirteen colonies was a British possession.
> 
> I know it hurts and I understand it's a thorn in your identity, but there's no escaping the fact that America was once a crown subject. I suggest you accept it rather than object to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 'Mother Country' is the United States of America. I am of Irish descent. I see no reason to identify with the UK, other than it is my current resident country.
> 
> And.... we kicked y'all out of our country.... I suggest you accept that. You lost. We won. Game over.
Click to expand...


Blimey, California Girl, I thought this had been put to bed.

In the spirit of Thanksgiving day, I'll concede that colonial traitors did indeed remove their benevolent masters from American soil by force.

But I'm afraid I can't swallow the rest of your argument. The United Kingdom is, and always will be, America's mother country. Although America has a considerable mick Irish community, they had little to do with establishing a colony or implementing the tools of governance America relies on to this day.

Indeed, the language we are communicating in is testimony to how much America has to thank its mother country. But sadly we weren't around long enough to instill some proper manners in its citizens.


----------



## Samson

California Girl said:


> And.... we _*kicked y'all *_out of our country.... I suggest you accept that. You lost. We won. Game over.




The only time Californians say "y'all" is when they don't want to sound British.


----------



## Blagger

Samson said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, alright, Samson. Let's not let your petty facts get in the way of a good argument.
> 
> Although you have a point, it's rather debatable. Yes, it's true that after Great Britain was stabbed in the back by ungrateful colonists, it had little to do with American expansion (they were too busy sulking). But that's not what I'm trying to say. What I'm trying say is that in essence the United States has the British to thank for its inception, even in states that didn't fall under the remit of the Thirteen Colonies. Britain laid the foundations for your country by installing a form of government, system to collect taxes, enforced the law etc... Basically, we bestowed upon America the tools needed to develop a strong, expanding nation. And for that, you should be thoroughly grateful.
> 
> I honestly think that the senate should draft in legislation that dedicates a day in each year (ideally the 5th of July) to commemorate Great Britain and the colonial endeavours it undertook in America.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> God save the Queen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Britain's form of government, taxes, judicial system, etc., wouldn't exist without 400 years of Roman occupation, Angle and Saxon Invasion, and Norman Rule.
> 
> 
> 
> Hail Caesar!!
Click to expand...


Hail Caeser indeed, Samson. I embrace the Roman and Norman history of the U.K. Without their civilizing presence, it's unlikely we would be the country we are today. 

Although it's worth remembering that Caeser had nothing to do with the province of Britannia. He and his legions were defeated by native Britons. It was the Emperor Claudius that achieved what Caeser couldn't in A.D 43.


----------



## Samson

Swagger said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, alright, Samson. Let's not let your petty facts get in the way of a good argument.
> 
> Although you have a point, it's rather debatable. Yes, it's true that after Great Britain was stabbed in the back by ungrateful colonists, it had little to do with American expansion (they were too busy sulking). But that's not what I'm trying to say. What I'm trying say is that in essence the United States has the British to thank for its inception, even in states that didn't fall under the remit of the Thirteen Colonies. Britain laid the foundations for your country by installing a form of government, system to collect taxes, enforced the law etc... Basically, we bestowed upon America the tools needed to develop a strong, expanding nation. And for that, you should be thoroughly grateful.
> 
> I honestly think that the senate should draft in legislation that dedicates a day in each year (ideally the 5th of July) to commemorate Great Britain and the colonial endeavours it undertook in America.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> God save the Queen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Britain's form of government, taxes, judicial system, etc., wouldn't exist without 400 years of Roman occupation, Angle and Saxon Invasion, and Norman Rule.
> 
> 
> 
> Hail Caesar!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hail Caeser indeed, Samson. I embrace the Roman and Norman history of the U.K. Without their civilizing presence, it's unlikely we would be the country we are today.
> 
> Although it's worth remembering that Caeser had nothing to do with the province of Britannia. He and his legions were defeated by native Britons. It was the Emperor Claudius that achieved what Caeser couldn't in A.D 43.
Click to expand...


ok

but "Hail Claudius" doesn't have the same ring.

And the succession of Emporer Claudius was a result of the assasination of Caesar, the acendency of Augustus (Octavius), Tiberius, and "Caligula."


----------



## Granny

Swagger said:


> But I'm afraid I can't swallow the rest of your argument. The United Kingdom is, and always will be, America's mother country. Although America has a considerable mick Irish community, they had little to do with establishing a colony or implementing the tools of governance America relies on to this day.
> 
> Indeed, the language we are communicating in is testimony to how much America has to thank its mother country. But sadly we weren't around long enough to instill some proper manners in its citizens.



Not so, the Spanish were here (Florida) before the Brits.  French were here.  Early settlers chose to leave their home country.  America is its own "Mother Country."


----------



## Blagger

Granny said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm afraid I can't swallow the rest of your argument. The United Kingdom is, and always will be, America's mother country. Although America has a considerable mick Irish community, they had little to do with establishing a colony or implementing the tools of governance America relies on to this day.
> 
> Indeed, the language we are communicating in is testimony to how much America has to thank its mother country. But sadly we weren't around long enough to instill some proper manners in its citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so, the Spanish were here (Florida) before the Brits.  French were here.  Early settlers chose to leave their home country.  America is its own "Mother Country."
Click to expand...


OK, I'll try again. You're correct in saying that the Spaniards were the first to land in North America, and that the French played a part too. But the British, with native American assistance, established the first permanent colony (I think) and biffed them all back to Europe and claimed America as crown territory. Therefore we *are* your mother country.

And ask yourself this: What language do I speak. 

Once you've answered that simple question, please get back to me.

Rule Britannia and God save the Queen!


----------



## Jeremy

Swagger said:


> And ask yourself this: What language do I speak.
> 
> Once you've answered that simple question, please get back to me.
> 
> [/SIZE]



If not for US, ...German.


Sorry, I had to. ...too easy.


----------



## Annie

Swagger said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm afraid I can't swallow the rest of your argument. The United Kingdom is, and always will be, America's mother country. Although America has a considerable mick Irish community, they had little to do with establishing a colony or implementing the tools of governance America relies on to this day.
> 
> Indeed, the language we are communicating in is testimony to how much America has to thank its mother country. But sadly we weren't around long enough to instill some proper manners in its citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so, the Spanish were here (Florida) before the Brits.  French were here.  Early settlers chose to leave their home country.  America is its own "Mother Country."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, I'll try again. You're correct in saying that the Spaniards were the first to land in North America, and that the French played a part too. But the British, with native American assistance, established the first permanent colony (I think) and biffed them all back to Europe and claimed America as crown territory. Therefore we *are* your mother country.
> 
> And ask yourself this: What language do I speak.
> 
> Once you've answered that simple question, please get back to me.
> 
> Rule Britannia and God save the Queen!
Click to expand...


Actually it was dissenters from England with some money, that managed to get a land grant. England itself had little to do with it, other than getting some pesky middle class folks out of their hair. Heck, these same people had left England a quarter century earlier, sailing to Holland to worship more free. If not for their desire that their children keep the English traditions and not become Dutch, Plymouth would not have been founded. From the beginning, individuals with strong English beliefs in the rule of law.


----------



## Blagger

Jeremy said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> And ask yourself this: What language do I speak.
> 
> Once you've answered that simple question, please get back to me.
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not for US, ...German.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I had to. ...too easy.
Click to expand...


I'll repeat what I've previously declared on this subject.

Britain will always remain grateful for the assistance it recieved from America during the second world war. Without material aid, we would have been trampled under the Nazi jackboot eventually.

But we were fighting the Nazi's long before America was dragged from under the bed by Japan. And America's undeniable indifference in refusing to face Hitler at the beginning will always be remembered by history.


----------



## Blagger

Allow me to apologize, America. 

Cowardice is a rather strong word to sum-up America's late arrival in WW2. It would also be an unrepentant dishonour to the brave sacrifices made by valiant American servicemen.

I've edited it accordingly.

God save the Queen, and America!


----------



## roomy

and it's England, not the UK or Britain...England for fucks sake.


----------



## Blagger

Duly noted.


----------



## roomy

and another thing, it was all about logistics, we left of our own accord, we couldn't afford it.


----------

